# Gardening event coming soon!!!



## Ashariel (Dec 25, 2018)

"Well, what do we have here?? That kimono sure is cute, camp manager! And that goldfish bowl looks very tranquil. Could there be some zen style furniture and clothing arriving in the near future? Stay tuned for more info soon!"

and the link to the pic:

https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1077613709630099458


----------



## koopasta (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh jeez, I'm still stressed from the fishing tourney... but dang it that fishbowl is nice.. so is that kimono... DARN IT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2018)

*Takes off Santa hat and puts on gardening gloves* I'm ready.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2018)

Wait how do yall know this is a gardening event?

Anyways I'm all hype. I love gardening in this game so this should be great!!


----------



## Flare (Dec 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wait how do yall know this is a gardening event?
> 
> Anyways I'm all hype. I love gardening in this game so this should be great!!



Oh it's due to the flowers seen in this pic that have never been seen before. New and unique flowers mean a gardening event.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 25, 2018)

I love it, I'm ready to get down and dirty (and fiendishly collect extra flower seeds!)


----------



## koopasta (Dec 25, 2018)

At least it's not another fishing tourney where you literally can't get all of the items without using Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 26, 2018)

It starts at change of day


----------



## koopasta (Dec 26, 2018)

If someone wants to buddy up with me and trade creatures back and forth, please tell me. The last gardening event was...not fun without someone to share with.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 26, 2018)

koopasta said:


> If someone wants to buddy up with me and trade creatures back and forth, please tell me. The last gardening event was...not fun without someone to share with.



What time zone r u in


----------



## koopasta (Dec 26, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> What time zone r u in



I'm in EST.


----------



## LaFra (Dec 27, 2018)

The flowers are adorable! *-* Paeonia / Camellia are my favourite flowers! I need to stock up all of these!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW add me, i share my butterflies.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 27, 2018)

LaFra said:


> The flowers are adorable! *-* Paeonia / Camellia are my favourite flowers! I need to stock up all of these!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW add me, i share my butterflies.



I’ll add youu! I need more butterfly-sharing buddies. :>


----------



## Greninja (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey I always share so add me! 0957 6041 079 ign: Noah!


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm almost done with part one I have all the plum and only need 12 more citrus... I'll probably be finished first thing in the morning!!! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

Still in need of citrus creatures for part 1, though I don't need any plum. If you can share citrus, add me at 62659021470


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 28, 2018)

The rewards don't look very interesting so I'll just try and get the snowballs I guess. I caught 20/20 butterflies then came back later and caught 17/19. Even though they're just the first stage ones I've never caught that many before. Usually I catch around half.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 28, 2018)

The odds do seem good this round!!


----------



## koopasta (Dec 28, 2018)

I finally have the first half done so now I can focus on the goals until the second half.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 28, 2018)

I just finished the first half too, I think for the first time ever.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 29, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I just finished the first half too, I think for the first time ever.



Congrats &#55356;&#57225;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Remember to keep growing purple flowers to trade


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 29, 2018)

sorry but to me the event is pretty lame
I liked the other last event better


----------



## LaFra (Dec 29, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I just finished the first half too, I think for the first time ever.



Me too! 

I can trade my flowers for fertilizers and makes easy the second half.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 30, 2018)

Part 2 starts a change of day so make sure u have plenty of purple flowers to trade for the 2ndvhalf flower for a good head start


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2018)

Is there any recent statistics that shows that the spawns are getting worse?
Every time there's one, people seem to say that a bunch on Reddit.
I know they changed the rates early on for some event, but I didn't see any other data on Reddit about it for a long while.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 31, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Is there any recent statistics that shows that the spawns are getting worse?
> Every time there's one, people seem to say that a bunch on Reddit.
> I know they changed the rates early on for some event, but I didn't see any other data on Reddit about it for a long while.



The rate really does worsen with the rarity of the creature. For the first half of the event, I would plant 20 flowers, get 12-15, and only miss one or two. For the second half, I plant 20 flowers, get about 7-9 creatures, and only catch 3-4.


----------



## MelonPan (Dec 31, 2018)

If anyone still needs the plum and citrus butterflies from the first part, I can share. I finished the first half of the event already, so I’m only looking for the Blossom Ripplewings and Ornamental Ripplewings from the red peonies.  I can share those too. Let me know specifically what you need via PM or comment on my profile and I’ll help you out! 7114 5770 420


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

This second half is bad.  I mean really bad.  Someone kill me.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2019)

*koopasta *
What I'm wondering more specifically is if they've gotten worse/changed with each event over time, not just the second half!


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 1, 2019)

koopasta said:


> At least it's not another fishing tourney where you literally can't get all of the items without using Leaf Tickets.



Wasn't it like 80 leaf tickets to use the gold rod? Don't know about you, but I wasn't prepared to lose that many tickets for a good score. 

I'm trying to save as many as I can, before splurging it all away and start saving from square one again.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Wasn't it like 80 leaf tickets to use the gold rod? Don't know about you, but I wasn't prepared to lose that many tickets for a good score.
> 
> I'm trying to save as many as I can, before splurging it all away and start saving from square one again.



Yeah, the golden rod was 80, but you could spend 20 on large throw nets. I didn't have many LTs whenever the last tourney started and wanted all of the snowmen, so I decided that I would only need one or two nets... I easily spent over 100 LTs on that tourney.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm on extra hard mode I'll probably be done tomorrow where are you guys at?


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm done with it all and got the last dress.. it wasn't too bad..


----------



## LaFra (Jan 2, 2019)

What are the rewards for the hard quest?


----------



## Dracule (Jan 2, 2019)

LaFra said:


> What are the rewards for the hard quest?



- Floral Butterfly Hairpin
- Camellia Goldfish bowl
- x2 Sparkle Stones
- Purple Haori Set
- Pink Wedding Kimono


----------



## MelonPan (Jan 4, 2019)

Can anyone share some Ornamental Ripplewings? It’s all I need left to collect and sadly no one on my current friends list is sharing enough of them. I need 11 of them, so it’d be cool to have multiple people helping. I can share anything I have in return.


----------



## JoLo (Jan 5, 2019)

MelonPan said:


> Can anyone share some Ornamental Ripplewings? It?s all I need left to collect and sadly no one on my current friends list is sharing enough of them. I need 11 of them, so it?d be cool to have multiple people helping. I can share anything I have in return.



I don?t have many Ornamental Ripplewings but I?m willing to share whatever I get.  I still need 18! So I reckon I won?t finish this quest but I?ll keep trying. 

My ID is: 7045 7899 805.  Feel free to add me


Does anyone need still need Blossom Ripplewings. I have some ready to go to a good home.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 6, 2019)

Can anyone share Ornamental Ripplewingd with me I need 14 more to complete the event and Ive run out of flowers to plant

FC: 0957 6041 079
Ign: Noah


----------

